# Live knife sharpening @JKI



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2013)

Live sharpening view is up @JKnifeImports ... check out what i'm up to at the store right now
http://twitcam.com/dcje9


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2013)

Knife sharpening @Jknifeimports #afterhours (sorry, no sound this time)
http://twitcam.com/dd364


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 6, 2013)

Taped vs. live? Replays, or am I missing something?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 6, 2013)

generally, its live when i put it up... sometimes i save the recordings for later viewing.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 11, 2013)

Live sharpening view @JKI http://twitcam.com/dfh88


----------



## JBroida (Jan 11, 2013)

i have the sound off today... some customers didnt like being recorded


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 11, 2013)

I was wondering about that...


----------



## JBroida (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah... sorry


----------



## JBroida (Jan 11, 2013)

next up for sharpening... honyaki kamagata usuba


----------



## JBroida (Jan 11, 2013)

and i think thats all i have time for today... thanks for watching

the video should be up for viewing in just a few minutes for those who missed it


----------



## eshua (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't know if you had trouble getting the video up or if I'm just bad with twitter, but I can't get it running.


----------

